# California accessible means of egress



## Codegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a project in California which is required to have three means of egress per Table 1021.1.  According to section 1007.1, all of those required means of egress must be accessible, correct?

We have a problem with the grade on this site where it drops over 5 feet from the front of the building to the rear.  If we provide for an open exterior stair exit with at least 48 inches in width does this meet the requirements of section 1007.3 for the stair to serve as an accessible means of egress.

The building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system.

I believe it does comply with Section 1007.3, but would like confirmation.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, each accessible portion of the space shall be served by accessible means of egress in at least the same number as required by CBC Sections 1015.1 or 1021.1.

Yes If you comply with 1007.3 for Stairways.

*But remember, ADA does not allow Stairs to be used as an "accessible means of egress" *so you can comply with the CBC and still be sued under the ADA.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 13, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *But remember, ADA does not allow Stairs to be used as an "accessible means of egress" *so you can comply with the CBC and still be sued under the ADA.


Do you have any design suggestions for making this accessible in terms of the ADA (i.e., ramps, lifts, grading, etc.)?  As always, thanks for your input.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Do you have any design suggestions for making this accessible in terms of the ADA (i.e., ramps, lifts, grading, etc.)?  As always, thanks for your input.


Yes, "....ramps, lifts, grading..."


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

where is the weather protection for that ramp?


----------



## pwood (Jan 13, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> where is the weather protection for that ramp?


 que? que?,que?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> que? que?,que?


Ditto?

Where is the code section that requires weather protection for that ramp?


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

ADA references 1007 of the IBC which allows for at least two AMOE when more than two exits are required.  CBC requires that all exits be accessible.  If the project has at least two AMOE then it would comply with ADA, would it not?


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

In this neck of the woods we have to worry about snow accumulations (not just water) for stairs and ramps that lead to the publicway.IBC 1009.6..2 stair & 1010.7.2


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2012)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> ADA references 1007 of the IBC which allows for at least two AMOE when more than two exits are required.  CBC requires that all exits be accessible.  If the project has at least two AMOE then it would comply with ADA, would it not?


ADA Does not allow Stairs to be considered accessible egress, under any circumstances.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> ADA Does not allow Stairs to be considered accessible egress, under any circumstances.


Understood.  If there are two AMOE and the third exit is the stair, does it still not comply with ADA?  If not, why?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2012)

It will be a Moot issue when the new 2010 ADAAG go into effect this year; ADAAG recognizes stairs are part of a means of egress.....

But yes, the ADAAG does say "....At Least Two..."


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Mark.


----------

